
Celebrating 20 Years of Linux  - srikar
http://mashable.com/2011/04/06/linux-20-anniversary/
======
danieldk
"You’ve come a long way, Tux the Penguin."

Penguin? Does anyone still remember the Platypus? ;)

<http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/logos/platypus/!INDEX.html>

~~~
HockeyBiasDotCo
Yes Tux. When you were just a twinkle in Linus's eye who would have thought
you would grow up to be a Pengzilla that would chew up millions of volunteer
hours cloning an old OS when a new modern OS would have served the world
better!

------
svag
The direct link to the 20th Anniversary of Linux in Linux Foundation:

<http://www.linuxfoundation.org/20th/>

------
VB6_Foreverr
I never knew Android OS was derived from Linux. If android is suitable for
tablets is it only a matter of time before ubuntu is squeezed from its already
small desktop share?

~~~
cryptoz
I doubt that Ubuntu can move fast enough to capture tablets; as far as Linux
winning the tablet wars, I definitely think that will happen but it will be
Android that wins, not Ubuntu. Google has put years and years of effort into
tuning the kernel for power savings, eliminating unnecessary things and adding
new code. Ubuntu's kernel would need significant modifications to be
competitive in the mobile market. I'm sure they'll follow and build a tablet
Ubuntu, but I seriously doubt it'll be competitive in the market. iOS and
Android are years and years ahead in that regard.

~~~
rbanffy
Also worth noting, Android is the most frustratingly closed flavor of Linux
ever seen (thanks, mostly, to handset manufacturers).

I understand manufacturers can't sell uncertified software with their devices,
but, they could, at least, make it a switch the user can flip that voids the
warranty, warns me it could be a criminal offense depending where I am located
and let me install whatever I want on my hardware.

~~~
gloob
I might be misremembering, but wasn't Tivo also Linux-based?

~~~
rbanffy
Right. It's a tie.

And TiVo doesn't have the excuse of telecom equipment regulations preventing
user tweaking.

------
HockeyBiasDotCo
Woohoo - not. Think of how better off we'd be if all of the effort that went
into cloning an old OS went into creating a modern one. :(

~~~
nooneelse
Before you go too far dreaming of how you would have spent everyone else's
time, you should start spending your own.

